# 2008 Hoyt Katera



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

Shot an '08 Katera today and liked it alot. The guy at the bow shop said he would give me a deal for 600. Is that good? What do you guys think of them?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

GOOD DEAL ALTHOUGH its last years model. great bow but the vectrix is smoother


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats a pretty good deal. I got mine for $450 a couple months ago. But that was because they owner just needed money to pay the bank so he had a lot of stuff marked down alot. But I love mine, best bow I've ever bought and shot. Well worth $600.

David


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

check out archerytalk.com

bows on this site are CHEAP!!!!!!

you could get fully loaded Katera or Vectrix for under $500

I'd take a look before you pull the trigger

Tator


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

What section of the website do you look at?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

On main page, click on "Free Classified Ads"

then click on "Bows for Sale or Trade"

then click on "Hunting Bows"

and ya got it....


----------

